# Unemployment insurance Dubai



## Bobbi2 (Mar 14, 2009)

Does anybody know if there is an unemployement - insurance in Dubai for foreigners? Thank you all.


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

Nope, doesn't exist (at least not that I know of..) 
They do not have pension funds here, nevermind all the other social securitiy stuff which we're used to in the west...


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I can confirm that redundancy cover does nto exist in the UAE.

-


----------

